# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  اعداد فارسی در Cr

## meh_secure

سلام. 

چطور میشه اعداد فارسی رو در cr استفاده کرد.

شنیدم با سری فونت های B  می شه. اگر کسی اینارو داره لطفا کمک کنه .

----------


## In_Chan_Nafar

بله شما می تونی با سری فونت های B اینکارو انجام بدی (B Badr خوبی هست)

----------


## meh_secure

مرسی . حالا اگه دارین لطف کنید یه چند تاش و میل کنید یا اینجا بگذارید تابقیه هم استفاده کنند. 

خدانگهدار

----------


## setarehman

با فونت tornado
هم میشه

----------


## meh_secure

خوب شما هم بده

----------


## PalizeSoftware

دوست عزیز این چند نمونه از فونت‌هایی که می‌خوای. باز خواستی بگو

----------


## meh_secure

داداش قربون دستت. این چندمین باریه که کمکم می کنی.

سری قبلم سر شماره رکورد باهم آشنا شدیم.

خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## meh_secure

اگه Bkoodak رو داری لطف کن اونم بذار

----------


## PalizeSoftware

خواهش می‌کنم تا باشه از این کمک‌ها.
راستش چیزی حدود 50-60 عدد فونت هست ولی متاسفانه مرکز آپلود اجازه نمی‌ده حجم بالای 36کیلو آپلود بشه. بهمین خاطر چند فونت رو که بیشتر استفاده می‌شه رو گذاشتم. اگه فونت خاصی مد نظر داری بگو تا بذارم.
ما کوچیک همه برنامه‌نویسا هم هستیم.

----------


## PalizeSoftware

;)
این هم کودک

----------


## meh_secure

بسیار 

سپاسگذارم

----------


## meh_secure

خیلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## seastar

سلام
منم به خاطر این راهنمایی که انجام دادید ازتون تشکر می کنم.

----------


## PalizeSoftware

قابل برنامه‌نویسان با ذوق ایرانی رو نداره.
موفق باشید

----------

